
GeoVisual Search: searching for similar images in satellite imagery - hannele
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/satellite-imagery-descartes-labs-geovisual-search-planet-1.4013039
======
justinwp
Hi all, I'm on the engineering team for this release. Will gladly answer any
questions.

You can read more on the technical side here:
[https://medium.com/descartestech/geovisual-search-using-
comp...](https://medium.com/descartestech/geovisual-search-using-computer-
vision-to-explore-the-earth-275d970c60cf#.4wonohdmp)

~~~
justinwp
and direct link here:
[https://search.descarteslabs.com](https://search.descarteslabs.com)

